# Want to mod my 94 sentra



## Fireburner (Mar 20, 2004)

I need help on upgrading my 94 sentra inside and out. Anyone have any suggestions? I want to put on a bodykit but not sure which one is hot. I was looking at stillens body kit but its kinda plain. The cyber bodykit looks good. Also I need new speakers,headunit and amp http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/images/119-1970.jpg subs arent necessary. now in this picture from nissan performance i wanted to know what part of the bumper is that because i want to get that. I wanted to knowwhere i can get it from. Suspension i was goin wit h and r springs and gr-2s and sway bars. anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Fireburner (Mar 20, 2004)

ok i figured out that the front bumper is part of the stillen body kit and thats the spoiler and that the piece attached to it is an air splitter. I would really like to have that part. anyone know where to get it?


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

Please mod your engine first if it's an SE-R... if it's not, please just drive it... and not touch it.


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

NoReason said:


> Please mod your engine first if it's an SE-R... if it's not, please just drive it... and not touch it.


why cant he touch his car if its not an SE-R..... theres nothing wrong with bolt on work in a GA as a matter of fact you car make a GA as fast as an SE-R. Trust Me


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Fireburner said:


> ok i figured out that the front bumper is part of the stillen body kit and thats the spoiler and that the piece attached to it is an air splitter. I would really like to have that part. anyone know where to get it?


The splitter is a custom piece. IIRC, the owner of the car made it - he may be able to provider you with information regarding parts and dimensions if you contact him (I'm not sure if he's on here or not, but on sr20forum he's Roll-Mod-L)
IMO - the stillen body kit is the best one on the market, but I won't buy anything from stillen so it's kind of out of the question as far as I'm concerned. If you have the $$$ you might want to look into the Sunny front bumper.
As far as power modification goes - regardless of which motor you have, it's good to mod. :thumbup: The sr20 has more potential, but the GA16 is by no means a bad motor, unworthy of modification.
Good luck modding.


----------



## Astor (Apr 23, 2004)

NoReason said:


> Please mod your engine first if it's an SE-R... if it's not, please just drive it... and not touch it.


Hey, don't hate on the GA's man. If you do it right, they can be nice. You just have to be careful (and smart) and not make it a Honda-wannabe ricer piece.


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

here ya go heres a pic of my car i have the xenon kit i think it looks better than stillen well pretty much all of them take a look

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=386096


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

Astor said:


> Hey, don't hate on the GA's man. If you do it right, they can be nice. You just have to be careful (and smart) and not make it a Honda-wannabe ricer piece.


Exactly. but he wants to rice it out first than do engine mods... but he'll never do it and just rice it up so your car will get that Ricer image in the other persons head that you want to race and never be taken seriously until you kick the other persons ass... and after that, sometimes you still wont get a race because BAM, you're a ricer because it's an import.... 

People who rice out there cars just make it worse for the people who care about performance.


It is my mission to flame ricers so they may not disgrace the name nissan so it will not turn into a HONDUH thing.... and if that makes me arrogant or whatever so be it.... I'm doing it for the greater good.

I'm also in a firm beliver that if you want to do something, you might as well start with the best platform advalible. I searched 4 months for my SE-R so I wouldn't have to go through the GA troubles.... but that's just me. ... and my drunk ass... 



















Ramble Ramble Ramble.....


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

almost everyone on these forums use the word ricey rice uncle bens what ever it maybe, to me thats just stupid. stop that shit already you drive an import wether it be Nice and clean to all crazy with a body kit we are all ricers. Sure the SE-R is a better platform to start off with but not every one is gonna turbo the SE-R which is what the SR20 is known for. You dont necessarily need the SR20 To go fast it can be done with an GA. look around in the old Sentra online magazine youll find a Proven Fast GA running low 14's with only I/H/E Clutch and a 50 shot of nos thats pretty fast for a GA now think of what it can do with the rest of the mods that are available now for the GA JWT cams ECU Pulleys Flywheel some Headwork do the math the GA can be pretty fast. and theres still plenty to do after that i still think the GA is an untapped resource after all this time. sure you can turbo and get it done fast but think about a non turbo GA pulling some good times at the track


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

87blumr2 said:


> here ya go heres a pic of my car i have the xenon kit i think it looks better than stillen well pretty much all of them take a look
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=386096


I am not into body kits at all. It's just not me really. Having said that, the Xenon body kit is the only one I would put on my car. Definitely hot.

Guys; Don't turn this into another GA/SR fight. If we want to sling mud, let's start our own thread. 

I had H&R's and KYB-AGX on my B14. Kinda harsh but better than most non coil-over options. I didn't mind really. Good drop decent ride quality price and performance. 
Look into Hyperco springs they are better than H&R and nearly the same price. They may be too stiff for GR-2's I dunno. cheers B


----------



## kelvinng99 (Apr 25, 2004)

*E-Manage on QG18DE*

Hi All,

Does anyone have the wiring diagram for Greddy E-manage on a QG18DE Sentra year 2001. Cause i am from Malaysia and so far no one know how to fix the ITC option yet. Anyone can help and advise?

Regards
Kelvin


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

kelvinng99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone have the wiring diagram for Greddy E-manage on a QG18DE Sentra year 2001. Cause i am from Malaysia and so far no one know how to fix the ITC option yet. Anyone can help and advise?
> 
> ...


Starting a new thread under "QG18 1.8L Engine" would yield you better results than hiding your question under a thread related to "B13--Want to mod my 94 sentra".


----------

